# Blasc 3 Problem



## TheMoon (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

 

Meine Account Daten von meinem WOW Account werden nicht angezeigt in meinem Buffed Profil

 

Blasc 3 ist installiert

Profiler ist im Addon Ordner und eingeschaltet

Blasc 3 Profil stimmt auch und die Pfade , Account etc.

 

Wenn WOW gestartet ist und ich dann ins Desktop gehe zeigt Blasc auch an das Daten gespeichert werden wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger rechts unten über das Blasc Symbol gehe

 

Wenn ich nun WOW beende zeigt er auch an Daten....wurden gespeichert

 

Nur wie gesagt in meinem Buffed Account wird unter Charaktere nichts angezeigt ?


----------



## TheMoon (4. Juni 2015)

Hat sich erledigt - geht auf einmal


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2015)

\ o /


----------

